# St. Maartin Resorts



## fnewman (Sep 14, 2007)

I've read the various reviews, but would appreciate hearing from any who have been there recently, specifically related to Sunterra's Royal Palms and Flamingo Beach.  Which one do you think is 'better' and why? TIA


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 14, 2007)

I own at the Pelican, Flamingo was once part of that resort. In my opinion, it has a much better beach than the RP.

Don't know about the resort accomodations. 

While there, make sure you go to Picante (located almost between the two) and get some of there spiced rum with dessert.


----------



## Blondie (Sep 14, 2007)

Most all units at Royal Palm are two bedrooms two bathrooms/ and ALL have direct ocean front views with lovely balconies so that may be a consideration. Views at Flamingo can be of the parking lot. Neither has a great beach but in St. Maarten the best beaches are ones you drive to. Both are walkable to some good places to eat. I have stayed at Royal Palm, Pelican, La Vista and I toured Flamingo. I think Royal Palm is quite comfy but the pool is very small for the resort. However, the beach is never crowed and at Flamingo it can be. Flamingo and Pelican share a very small man-made beach.


----------



## brobinso (Sep 14, 2007)

I stayed at the Royal Palm in June, and we toured the Flamingo.  RP is on the main street through Simpson Bay.  You can walk to several restaurants.  The units are large, all 2 BR and all with an ocean view.  The pool is small, but one can swim up to the bar.  The beach is small, but there are chairs / umbrellas avaialble.  Restaurant located between the pool and the beach has excellent food.

The Flamingo seemed larger than RP, and somewhat newer.  It has a larger pool, and a much nicer beach.  It is more off the beaten path, and parking seemed limited.  

They are sister resorts through Sunterra, so you can use the facilities at either one.  The have a complimentary shuttle bus service between them.  We attended resort activities at both.

Spent most of our time on the road seeing the sights, so the room was just a place to return to at the end of the day.


----------



## JRS (Sep 18, 2007)

*Flamingo beach*

Blondie stated:

   " Flamingo and Pelican share a very small man-made beach "  Actually I am a Flamingo owner and the 2 resorts are right next to each other, but separate.  I am not aware that any the Flamingo's beach is shared by anyone.  There is a resort next door and around the bend is the Pelican - Pelican has a very small pool, but they do have a long board walk with shops and a place for boats to dock, and cruises which (used to) leave from their docks.  They also have a casino.  But the beach for the Flamingo is in a (somewhat) protective cove.  Not sure why Blondie indicated man made, perhaps after the last big storm more sand had to be brought in, but I believe it is a natural beach.  In my opinion better than Royal Palm.  However a short walk away Atrium seems to have a nice beach as well.  If one stays at Flamingo or Royal Palm (sister resorts) a complimentary shuttle will take you from one to the other.


----------



## JRS (Sep 18, 2007)

*Follow up*

I forgot to follow up, someone might have already.  Royal Palm has more 2 and 3 bdrm than the older building of Flamingo which had more studio units.  However the newer bldg on the beach are larger units.  May have a wk 42 to rent


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi JRS,

The Pellican actually has five pools, two are official Olympic size pools. She was probably referring to the relatively small pool which is closest to the beach and has one of the two pool bars.

The Pellican/Falmingo beach is on the Caribbean, the Atrium and Royal Palm actually are on Simpson Bay.

The ocean facing beaches on St. Maarten seem to always be battling nature in adding and loosing sand with storms.


----------



## Kal (Sep 18, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Hi JRS,
> 
> The Pellican [sp] actually has five pools...


 
Pelican has six pools if you count the children's pool across from the D-Building.  Don't forget the numerous tennis courts too.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm tennis challenged, never count those 

Apparently spelling challenged too, always type Pellican, its PELICAN...


----------



## fnewman (Sep 19, 2007)

So now I am somewhat confused about the relationship of 'Pelican' to 'Flamingo'.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 19, 2007)

The Flamingo was originally one of the sections of the Pellican and was sold off to Sunterra a number of years ago. No current relationship.


----------



## Aldo (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't care for either of them all that much, but on the balance, I'd stay at the Pelican again.  I'd NEVER stay at Flamingo again.  Rude staff, TINY units, mine had a view of the garbage cans and nothing else.  Cartoon cutout architecture looks like it's designed by an eighth grader.

Pelican has larger rooms, more pools, nicer staffs, on the whole MUCH nicer views from the rooms, got the Casino right here, closer walk to the Cafe Atlantico and the bus stop on Welfare road so you can get away from the Simpson Bay zoo and see the good parts of the island that haven't been paved over (yet.)


----------



## JoeMid (Sep 22, 2007)

Units are not tiny at Flamingo and the staff has been more than gracious to me.  Studios have basically a full kitchen and are good size for a Studio.  Yes, some of the Garden View rooms are misnamed, but all of the Ocean View and Saba(pool) view are wonderful.

Royal Palm, Flamingo, Atrium, and I think some La Vista units were once part of Pelican which has fallen on hard times more than once.


----------



## Larry (Sep 23, 2007)

Kal said:


> Pelican has six pools if you count the children's pool across from the D-Building.  Don't forget the numerous tennis courts too.




Add one more pool this December when the first phase of the Marina Residence project opens with yet another pool including another swim up bar.

I will be there in December for a couple of days before my Trade Winds Cruise leaving from St. Marteen. I am also looking forward to seeing the improvements promised by the Royal Resort management in exchange for the land where the new project is beeing built. The entire new section is expected to be completed by around April 2008.


----------



## Lou (Sep 25, 2007)

*Royal Palm*

We stayed at Royal Palm this past April.   I think all the units have been recently remodeled.  Ours was a large 2 bedroom ocean front...very nice.  The pool is pretty small, but didn't seem overly crowded when we were there. We drove to most beaches around the island. We thought one of the best features was after being out all day (considering how bad the traffic in the area can be) it was nice to be able to walk to quite a few restaurants.


----------



## fnewman (Sep 26, 2007)

For our first trip, it looks like it will be Royal Palm.  Thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Frank,

Didn't know you were comparing ALL resorts. IMHO Oyster Bay and the Divi are nicer and in better locations than all of the Simpson Bay TS's.

John


----------



## fnewman (Sep 27, 2007)

As a Sunterra owner, my original question was asking for opinions about Royal Palm vs Flamingo.  However, I appreciate input about other resorts as well for possible future consideration.  I guess I'll know more after our first trip next year.  Thanks


----------

